# Voltage Regulators



## RCDawg83 (Nov 30, 2007)

I have run Novak xxtra receivers for several years in 1s truck racing with no issues (using 6.6v LiFe rx pack). Now I have switched to Airtronics FHSS radio, and the documentation says do not exceed 6V. Am I actually going to toast it with 6.6?. I got a voltage regulator, but after looking at the sheet that came with it, it outputs 6.5v, so what's the point?


----------

